# Estrimax 2 mg GP won't prescribe! HELP!



## Anita69!!! (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi

I have posted on my clinic thread but have just found this section.

My GP will not give me a prescription for Estrimax 2mg. I am just over 7 weeks pregnant (I need to take to 12 week pregnant) and have been trying all week to get the meds without any luck. He has not wanted to help with any meds (but has prescribed the progesterone) as he has no experience with Donor Egg medical protocols (which I can sort of understand) he looked up Estrimax on his computed and of course it says it must not be taken when pregnant.

I have contacted my clinic in Zlin, Czech Republic to ask for advice, as well as an online IVF pharmacy to see if I can buy from them.

Someone suggested an out of hours Doctor but I am worried they will read my GP's notes and I will have the same problem.

Thanks for any help in advance, Anita x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

These two answers I gave recently will provide you will all the information you require.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261835.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262353.0

As a brand I am not sure that Estrimax is available. If it is just plain estradiol 2mg the brand in this country is Progynova.


----------



## Anita69!!! (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help and in taking the time to reply  

Have a lovely weekend, Anita x


----------

